# 

## .

,             ( ).  ,          .       ( ).  -  -       .  (  ,     . -     ?).    -     ?         ,   .
   !

----------

-     .   50       ,     .            (  _      (    ,           ,     ).
       .
 -        ,         (     ).    ,  ,   -.            .
          .       :yes:

----------


## .

> -     .   50       ,     .            (  _      (    ,           ,     ).
>        .
>  -        ,         (     ).    ,  ,   -.            .
>           .


  .        .
     ?  :Smilie: 
      ?
       -?
  !

----------

> ( ).  -  -       .  (  ,     . -     ?)...
> 
>         ,   .
>    !


        ,            .      30111   30231,     20 . :
-   "PROCREDIT BANK, GEORGIA",    30111810055550000205     ,  044525187;
-   "BANK REPUBLIC (SOCIETE GENERALE GROUP)",    30111810600000000503    " ",  044525225;
-   "JSC 'LIBERTY BANK'",    30111810700000000474    " ",  044525225;
-   "TBC BANK",    30111810300013091217     ,  044525545;
-   "BANK OF GEORGIA",    30231810100000000075   "-",  044525593

 ,     ,    "30111810"  "30231810".  , ,   .    -     .

----------


## .

> ,     ,    "30111810"  "30231810".  , ,   .    -     .


, -    ,  :
- ()
  ()
  SWIFT     .

----------


## .

PROCREDIT BANK, GEORGIA.

----------

> , -    ,  :
> ..............
>   ()
>   SWIFT     .


    SWIFT-  .          ,      . .   -    -   -.        -.

  -      (, , 40702)   (,  40817),     - ( 30111  30231).   .    -   -   ,         (.. -            -      , ,     - ,      - - ,   " ").

 -    .    -    .

    " "  ( ):
1.  -  ,       (, ,  ,    30301810);
2.  "."    -       -  -).    30111810  30231810.      ,      ;
3.   ""      -.    -    20 ,    ().      .  ""  ;
4.   ""  -   ,  "//"  ":"       (       );
5.           "//"   ,     15  (    , . -115 "  ...", .7.2, .1.1).     -       ,     .

        :
1.   ,         -;
2. . - "30111810055550000205";
3.  - "",  - "";
4.   - "JSC PROCREDIT BANK GEORGIA, :   ,  987654321"

                (30111  30231) -   ,         .  , ,   .           .

----------


## .

> SWIFT-  .          ,      . .   -    -   -.        -.
> ....


     !

----------

> SWIFT-  .          ,      . .   -    -   -.        -.
> 
>   -      (, , 40702)   (,  40817),     - ( 30111  30231).   .    -   -   ,         (.. -            -      , ,     - ,      - - ,   " ").
> 
>  -    .    -    .
> 
>     " "  ( ):
> 1.  -  ,       (, ,  ,    30301810);
> 2.  "."    -       -  -).    30111810  30231810.      ,      ;
> ...


  ,     !    ,  ,     ,        ,  ,    . !!!

----------

> SWIFT-  .          ,      . .   -    -   -.        -.
> 
>   -      (, , 40702)   (,  40817),     - ( 30111  30231).   .    -   -   ,         (.. -            -      , ,     - ,      - - ,   " ").
> 
>  -    .    -    .
> 
>     " "  ( ):
> 1.  -  ,       (, ,  ,    30301810);
> 2.  "."    -       -  -).    30111810  30231810.      ,      ;
> ...


  ,        )    !!!

----------

,  .    ! 
     :
 ,  115-,    ?

----------

383- - .  1

----------


## Ludmila17

))))

----------


## IvanIVAN

,



56A: -:
  , , 
 044525225, / 30101810400000000225
 7707083893
: SABRRUMM

57D:  :
/30111810100000000540
 Cʻ
, 
: SABRUAUK

59D: :
/ 26200000231123 IVANOV IVAN IVANOVYCH

              , 

          .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=522491 
         ,             


     ?
      ,      ,    ,       ,     ,   ,      ,
      .



 30.06.2017 	 	                    30.06.2017 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 
 .   .  	 	   . . 	 	 	                                                        0401060	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 

   00000	 	 00.00.2017 	 	 

 	0000 00 


 1435155072	 143332001	                                        0000-00
    ()(             ())	 	 

	                                                                                         . 	40302810700001000016


____________________________________________________________________________________
-   () . 	          	049805001
	. 	

________________________________________________________________________________		
  . 	                                                  	044525225
	                                                                                          . 	30101810400000000225

_________________________________________________________________________		
 7707083893	 0	                                                  . 	30111810100000000540
__________________________________________________________________________


	                                                                                     .	01	 .
	                                                                                   ..		. . 3
	                                                                     		. 
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________					
( 7707083893;  0)                N 26200000231123 IVANOV IVAN IVANOVYCH :SABRRUMM
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________




 	 	 	 	. .	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 




   ,  ,

----------


## IvanIVAN

,




  .                                                        044525225
                                                                                                                 .     30101810400000000225

__________________________________________________ _______________________    
            7707083893                               0                                                  .     30111810100000000540
__________________________________________________ ________________________
 Cʻ . , :  ,    
 26200000231123
                                                                                                                    .    01     .
                                                                                                                   ..    . . 3
                                                                                                                                                                                                                            . 
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ___    
{VO99090}           
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ _____


     ,
   ,        VO,  2   VO99090  VO70120    ,     ?
        ,        


**, 
* .*, 
**,

----------


## IvanIVAN

> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   .                                                        044525225
>                                                                                                                  .     30101810400000000225
> 
> __________________________________________________ _______________________    
> ...


   VO70125

----------


## potolok-com

* .*,

----------


## degna

> .,


  4   :Smilie:

----------


## mashunia

,     .

----------

